# Thinkpad X1C6 Docking Station and external monitors require X restart



## drscream (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello,

I own a *Thinkpad X1C6* and a *Lenovo ThinkPad Pro Dock EU 130 W (40AH0135EU)*. Mostly everything works with the docking station and the Thinkpad without any problem. The only issue I detected is that X.Org doesn't recognize the external monitors connected via display port if the Thinkpad is already running. It's required to restart X.Org or simple kill it via `pkill X`. Also `xrandr` doesn't show any displays connected but after an restart of X.Org everything is fine. There is also no issue on the framebuffer console, so from my point of view it must be some X.Org specific issue.

Maybe someone have any idea?

best regards,
Thomas


----------

